# Who is calling in sick Monday???



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

This should be a gulf coast holiday!!!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

You couldnt pay me money to be out there on monday. Its gonna be as bad if not worse than having the boat on the water for the blue angels or 4th of july. I just want to see how many tickets fwc will write on Monday.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Every year I say, I won't do that again and the next year I loose my mind and do it again.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

can someone inform me whats going on Monday? I checked my calendar, its not a holiday


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

it's the day when the VERY limited season opens on the endangered red snapper


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Opening day of Snapper Season


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh thats right... lol I forgot it was moved back and I dont have a boat so havent really paid attention


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*me me me me.i couldnt imagine a better day.to venture offshore,spend 100 dollars in gas to catch and keep 2 red snapper that i will probably get 8 lbs of meat off of.Im so excited i almost crapped myself thinking about it.


Will you arent right....i just spit beer all over my screen when I read that.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i dunno about you will but the smallest snapper out there are 8lbs


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Its gonna be like the Deadliest Catch show out there!! Good Luck to all! I will be at work.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nah the snapper are everywhere.. Need to head out to my honey wholes on a quiet day, when no one is out there to run up on me..


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Not taking off but swapping shifts...I will be there...never went the 1st day..should be a sight to see.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*me me me me.i couldnt imagine a better day.to venture offshore,spend 100 dollars in gas to catch and keep 2 red snapper that i will probably get 8 lbs of meat off of.Im so excited i almost crapped myself thinking about it.


Good luck Will....







Glad to see you so excited about something.:banghead:banghead


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess that considering the hundreds of boats that will be circling every conceivable piece of reef and rock bottom, much like in the movie Jaws, that there is a small but very real chance someone will actually hook and land an endangered red snapper. As many hooks as there will be in the water, they might just snag hook one in the tail on accident or something.:moon

What was the quote from that movie? " Let them run up on those rocks! They will wish their mommas never met their daddies!" That is how I remember the last time I went out on the first day of snapper season. Absolute chaos!!!:doh

I can almost hear the crying and gnashing of teeth from the federal fisheries people now. They will be staying up all night, having nightmares about the red snapper that the commercial guys won't catch, and all the taxes they will be losing. Probably have to take a xanex or something.:hoppingmad

Unfortunately, as much as I would like to, I have to work. Someone has to be there to make up for the budget shortfall. Obama can't get enough taxes from me if I am off fishing......:banghead


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, I bet it will be a good sight to see.. I will not be out there....

Hey Ron, did you ever go flounderin with jonathon when you came down a few weeks ago? I was told you were heading over there, but I was'nt able to make it..


----------



## CaptHooked & Co (Feb 10, 2008)

i figure i can get my two snapper and be at work by 7:00 in the morning.


----------



## DKFREE (Sep 1, 2008)

Have never been able to fish opening day before, but I will definitely be there for this one. Glad so many of you guys have to work. Hope the snapper do not realize it's opening day and go hide somewhere. Just let them bite as well as they have the last month.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Who in their right mind would call in sick to catch two fish? You gotta be kidding me.

I mean come on, let's be honest. They aren't that great that you have to call in for two fish. The state has relegated them to near by catch for me. I'd much rather catch everything else and if a snapper happens to get hooked, good for me, if not who really gives an At's Rass?


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

We will be trying it for the first time this year but will be doing it as a night trip (1200). Said I would never do opening day again after we almost got run over by a 30+ footer on the car bodies when state waters opened several years ago. 

Hopefully everyone has checked their equipment, lightsect, can berespectful to everyone else on the water and all have a good day of fishing. 

Good luck and tight lines to all


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

> *nonameangler+1 (5/28/2009)*We will be trying it for the first time this year but will be doing it as a night trip (1200). Said I would never do opening day again after we almost got run over by a 30+ footer on the car bodies when state waters opened several years ago.
> 
> Hopefully everyone has checked their equipment, lightsect, can berespectful to everyone else on the water and all have a good day of fishing.
> 
> It's okay to look up from thosemuti color screens and look around now and then. Yeah I'm talkin to the jerk that tried to kill us on the 15th at the 3 barges.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

J.S Are you implying that you and had some sort of run in on the 15th?We have not fished 3 barges since last year. 

or just making a general statement in the hopes that the personwho didnearly run you over will read it. 

Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

i'll def. be out there


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the only reason that i'll be going monday is because it will be FREE. i'll be on he Entertainer with several prfa members for our annual fishing trip for helping out with the kids fishing clinic. otherwise........not on your life!!!


----------



## "FishOn" (Jun 2, 2008)

Myself and work buddiestook the entire week off to pile in the boat and hook into the endanger fish before they vanish or the already shortened season closes even earlier if the feds get there way again. God luckto all that get out...seems the seas will be great so far....P.S.stay away from us!


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to miss this week. Next week it will be on


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll be SSE of perdido pass and the radio will be on 68.


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Did somebody say snaper, can't wait to get my two!


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

> *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*me me me me.i couldnt imagine a better day.to venture offshore,spend 100 dollars in gas to catch and keep 2 red snapper that i will probably get 8 lbs of meat off of.Im so excited i almost crapped myself thinking about it.


Wow - it cost you $100 in gas to find snapper? I spent $8 in gas yesterday to find them :doh


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (5/28/2009)*Who in their right mind would call in sick to catch two fish? You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> I mean come on, let's be honest. They aren't that great that you have to call in for two fish. The state has relegated them to near by catch for me. I'd much rather catch everything else and if a snapper happens to get hooked, good for me, if not who really gives an At's Rass?


Ain't that the truth:banghead:banghead:banghead But again, I call in sick everyday











> *michael c (5/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *www.fishing (5/27/2009)*me me me me.i couldnt imagine a better day.to venture offshore,spend 100 dollars in gas to catch and keep 2 red snapper that i will probably get 8 lbs of meat off of.Im so excited i almost crapped myself thinking about it.
> ...


No it doesn't cost $100.00 in gas...but the point being..Gas for boat, oil for boat, gas for tow vehicle, launch fee if any, bait, ice, tackle, eats....I'm surely would think it would add up to $100.00+. For what *2* inferior fish compared to others.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

For 2 measley snapper I wouldn't even hook up the boat much less drag it to the water to fish. Y'all have yourselves a blast now ya hear.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

how many boats do you think will be sitting on the 3 barges on monday????


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is going to look like the ******* Yacht Club.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/29/2009)*It is going to look like the ******* Yacht Club.


George .............i RESEMBLE that remark :doh


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

It wont be as much as a mad house as everybody is thinking for 3 reasons: #1-state and federal season is opening on the same day this year so that will spread the boats out. #2-The calm seas will also help in spreading out the boats so that everybody is not on the first few reefs out the pass. #3-Its Monday so a lot of people will be at work.

I will be going since I have Monday off w/calm seas. I probably would have been going anyway, now I canthrow a few extra fish in the box.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are going. Need to go dump some reefs anyhow, the snapper will just be a bonus. Don't think it will take long to limit out. Take the number of people on the boat, multiply by two, andadd 1 in case somebody actually loses a bait and that is how many drops it should take to have a limit.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (5/29/2009)*It wont be as much as a mad house as everybody is thinking for 3 reasons: #1-state and federal season is opening on the same day this year so that will spread the boats out. #2-The calm seas will also help in spreading out the boats so that everybody is not on the first few reefs out the pass. #3-Its Monday so a lot of people will be at work.
> 
> I will be going since I have Monday off w/calm seas. I probably would have been going anyway, now I canthrow a few extra fish in the box.


Ocean Man I give you permission to catch my limit.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/29/2009)*Ocean Man I give you permission to catch my limit.


Do you think your written permission will be good enough for The Man on my way back in.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it will be good enough for a ticket. You know they are going to be out in full force.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

-I know a bumb-a.. that drives 500 miles - uses vacation & keeps a 28 ft Century boat in hi/dry all year (not for free) to call in sick to fish Mon & Tues.. Does he win anything but -------- satisfaction & peace of mind - doubt it but, -- IT"S ALL GOOD! Funny - he looks a lot like me?


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

The talk of opening day of snapper season always reminds me of opening day several years ago when the limit was 5 and opening day fell in the week of Good Friday. We went out to the Liberty Ship EARLY that Friday. By the time we had our 5 per person limit the boats were so thick that you could carry on a conversation without yellingwith the people in the boats on either side of you. Boats wereanchored in a linelike a row of cars in the Walmart lot 3 days before Christmas with other boats just scattered all over the place and the occasional idiot drifting through the whole mess and drawing anger from everyone.By the time we left there was about 25 boats on the one wreck. When wewere pulling anchor to leave two guys were yelling at each other over who had the right to anchor and drift intothe emptyslot that we were leaving in theline of boats like two women arguing over the one open parking space on the Walmart lot. Actually, I really kind of enjoyed watching the chaos. The show was almost as much fun as the fishing. We got there early, anchored with ease with just a couple of boats already there, caught our 20 fish and then became spectators. Perhaps a strategy to use Monday.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I ended up not making it out after all. One of my crew members couldn't make it and the other had to home by 3:00. We will try to go tommorrow instead if the weather holds.


----------

